# DP - Was ist eine Stichleitung, was ist dabei zu beachten?



## kipphase (31 Januar 2006)

Hallo,
Ralle hat in einem Beitrag geschrieben, das Stichleitungen nicht zu empfhelen sind.
Nun weiß ich nicht genau, was man unter Stichleitung versteht. Etwa den 2. Abgang von einem Repeater? Wenn dem so ist, auf was muß ich dann achten, und warum sind diese Stichleitungen nicht zu empfehlen.
Ich habe des öfteren Repeater in meine Schaltschränke gebaut, max. 2 Stück, um Sternförmig vom Schrank weg zu kommen, da eine Ringleitung zu umständlich war. Z. B weil ich bei einer ET200 Station sonst 2x durch eine Schleppkette hätte verlegen müssen, zum anden, weil auch der Kunde noch Frequenzumricher anschliessen muß, und seine Kabel nicht durch unsere Maschiene ziehen soll.

Gruß
Kipphase


----------



## centipede (31 Januar 2006)

Hi,

mit einem Repeater kannst du Stiche machen. Die Stiche, die zu vermeiden sind werden ohne Repeater gemacht. Es ist zB jede aufgesteckte MPI Leitung zum Programmieren eine Stichleitung. Diese erzeugt Reflexionen auf dem Bus, der zu Kommunikationsproblemen führen kann, insbesondere bei den höheren Übertragungsraten >1,5MBit.

Gruß Centi


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (1 Februar 2006)

centipede schrieb:
			
		

> ... Es ist zB jede aufgesteckte MPI Leitung zum Programmieren eine Stichleitung. Diese erzeugt Reflexionen auf dem Bus, der zu Kommunikationsproblemen führen kann, insbesondere bei den höheren Übertragungsraten >1,5MBit.



Hallo,

nicht grundsätzlich, das hängt vom Umsetzer/Adapter ab.

Wenn die Anschlussleitung zwischen Adapter und  Bus aktiv 
ausgeführt ist wie bei unserem USB-MPI/PROFIBUS-Umsetzer 
*ACCON-NetLink-USB* bzw. unserem Ethernet-MPI/PROFIBUS-
Umsetzer *ACCON-NetLink-PRO* ist das keine Stichleitung und 
damit sind auch Reflexionen auch bei 12 MBit/s ausgeschlossen.

Zur ursprünglichen Frage kann ich leider nichts sagen.

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## centipede (5 Februar 2006)

Korrektur:

Jede passive MPI Leitung, die nicht auf einem galvanisch getrennten (manche Repeater) Steckplatz angeschlossen ist.

So, sooo besser !?


----------



## kipphase (6 Februar 2006)

Wenn ich mein PG auf einen Repeater von Siemens anstecke, bin ich dann galvanisch getrennt?
Ich kann ja über diese Schnittstelle genau so online gehen wie auf der MPI-Schnittstelle, laufe dann aber nicht Gefahr meinen eigenen BUS zu stören.
Ist das so ok, oder liege ich da falsch?
Gruß
kipphase


----------



## centipede (6 Februar 2006)

@kipphase

Der normale RS 485 Repeater von Siemens hat nur zur unteren Anschlussseite eine galvanische Trennung.
Der Diagnoserepeater hat ein galvanische Trennung zu allen Anschlüssen.

dh. mit einem "normalen" Repeater bist du auch nicht vollkommen getrennt.
Hier ist es schon am Bestem, man legt sich ein aktives Buskabel zu, hier ist man immer auf der sicheren Seite.

Gruß Centi


----------

